# the barber shop



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

i got my haircut today at the same place i always go to, i walked in and got a warm greeting from the girl at the sign in desk, i expected this encounter but as i went to sit down and wait for my name to be called, i could tell this visit to the barber shop was going to be different. My name was called and i met the hairdresser, a super cute girl, i thought in my mind this was going to be another awkward situation where i would just sit there getting my hair cut, afraid to talk and waiting for it to be over but something came over me when i sat down in the chair, i mean i just started talking to this girl right off the bat, i felt this comfort and me and the girl had such a natural conversation, some of it about stupid trivial things but it felt right and i wasn't afraid to be alittle of a d**k too but she found it funny, i wanted to sit there and talk with her for hours but the haircut went so fast and she told me she had a boyfriend so that canceled any chance of a date anytime soon but none the less it was a stepping stone for me, it helpsof pre on meds now and in therapy but since i started the medication, it has made more social, has gotten rid of alot of the depression and anxiety and of course has given me more energy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way to go I rarely have that type of encounter in a hair salon they're my nemesis lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ohionick said:


> i got my haircut today at the same place i always go to, i walked in and got a warm greeting from the girl at the sign in desk, i expected this encounter but as i went to sit down and wait for my name to be called, i could tell this visit to the barber shop was going to be different. My name was called and i met the hairdresser, a super cute girl, i thought in my mind this was going to be another awkward situation where i would just sit there getting my hair cut, afraid to talk and waiting for it to be over but something came over me when i sat down in the chair, i mean i just started talking to this girl right off the bat, i felt this comfort and me and the girl had such a natural conversation, some of it about stupid trivial things but it felt right and i wasn't afraid to be alittle of a d**k too but she found it funny, i wanted to sit there and talk with her for hours but the haircut went so fast and she told me she had a boyfriend so that canceled any chance of a date anytime soon but none the less it was a stepping stone for me, it helpsof pre on meds now and in therapy but since i started the medication, it has made more social, has gotten rid of alot of the depression and anxiety and of course has given me more energy


That's how it works, man - you saw it first hand! Good job! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

